# Apple Cider Vinegar (tear stain removal?)



## Chloes-Mom (Mar 9, 2007)

Miss Chloe had her second grooming appointment this weekend & certainly looks stunning. When talking with her groomer, she advised me to add a teaspoon of 'apple cider vinegar' to her drinking water as that will adjust the ph levels & the colour of her tear stains.

I'm a new mom to a Maltese, I do have other animals _(1 choc. lab, 4 cats & a bird)_, I've never heard of giving that as a supplement though. Have you heard of this too? I have heard of adding a little bit of sugar to help prevent hyperglycemia _(a completely totally different topic though!)_ 

Thanks Everyone!

Anne


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I would rather look at the tear stains or figure a different solution than the vinegar in water.








I personally would not want to drink that when I was quenching my thirst. Would you?
Don't mean to sound mean but I try and put myself in their little place.








Also, it is not advised to give them Eye Envy or Tylan while they are getting their teeth.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Actually, raw apple cider vinegar has long been touted as a remedy for acid indigestion. I don't think a minimal amount will hurt a dog if diluted sufficiently, BUT, is it getting to the source of the staining?

I'm betting not.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

i heard about giving them Tums, i guess it is a similar idea.
i can't really see how it would hurt... but like Brit i am not sure this is what will solve the problem. Maybe. Let us know.


----------

